# plz advise: raising humidity



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 23, 2015)

My tent is to dry.  30% humidity.  I would like to get it to 50%.  I'm in a 1000sft Apt.  Ac runs a lot.  3x3 tent in a 144 sft room.  Lots of airflow... Guessing 3 exchanges per minute.  What is best way to bring up the th?  What size humidifier and where should it go.  Thank you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Low humidity is a nice way to escape powdery mildew.   I live in the desert. I have hung wet towels around, but the low humidity hasn't ever hurt my crop.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok thanks.  Prolly just overwatering then?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Are you letting them dry completely before watering again?


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2015)

I am at 30% RH all the time, lol.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 23, 2015)

So if I'm overwatering they will perk up after drying out?   I need a moisture meter lol... Ok no more water for few days.  I want it drydrydry right?  Can plant get over overwatering?  Or is it permanant damage?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2015)

Is is really wet? How big is your pot? If it was my plant and i feared over watering i would do two things. If it is sopping wet, you can take it out of the pot and let it set on newspapers to dry out quicker. OR, if that scares you to death, you can put the pot up on something to get air at the bottom of the pot and poke holes in the dirt with a pencil for air circulation in a few places. 
You can drill holes on the sides of the plant... 
Just let it dry till the pot feels light and when stuck into the dirt to your second knuckle it should feel dry. 
Plants can begin to wilt and they will be ok when watered. Too little is better than too much.
I have sat my root ball on paper before, it was a chirstmas cactus family heirloom  that i didn't want to loose. It worked.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 23, 2015)

Man, you guys are lucky. Right now (and for the next 3 months) I will have 85 to 90% humidity outside. Even with my AC running almost non-stop all Summer, my house will stay above 70%. My condensate line runs like a fountain. LOL (Hey, would that be good water for the plants? Never thought of that).

I run a dehumidifier in my room about 12 hours a day and I struggle like crazy to keep my RH under 70%. And, I never get it under 50% all Summer. And, the humidifier generates a lot of heat so I have trouble keeping it under 80F. And, I have 16,  2 gallon pots in a 4x4 room, all in full bloom right now.

I cringe every day waiting for the mold.

6 months from now, the RH will be about 10% and I deal with that every Winter,

Can't wait to move out West. Getting closer every day.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 23, 2015)

That's cool I'm I. An airpot and just poked few holes in it.  I guess I'm overwatering it.  It's down in the pot pretty deep.  It's nothing but air holes and bottom of pot is like a screen.  Watering to often.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol hsckerman has a gauntlet   good luck hackerman.  What dehumidifier you running?


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Man, you guys are lucky. Right now (and for the next 3 months) I will have 85 to 90% humidity outside. Even with my AC running almost non-stop all Summer, my house will stay above 70%. My condensate line runs like a fountain. LOL (Hey, would that be good water for the plants? Never thought of that).
> 
> I run a dehumidifier in my room about 12 hours a day and I struggle like crazy to keep my RH under 70%. And, I never get it under 50% all Summer. And, the humidifier generates a lot of heat so I have trouble keeping it under 80F. And, I have 16, 2 gallon pots in a 4x4 room, all in full bloom right now.
> 
> ...


 No it is not good water. All kinds of parasites and pathogens


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

:yeahthat:  I try to tell people that all the time Umbra and get shut down.  I well remember the people who died in Philadelphia in '76 and the name they gave to the Disease--Legionaire's Disease, caused by bacteria that grows in condensate water.  Jeez that makes me sound like an old person....I remember the summer of '76, yup I do.  Be careful with condensate water.  It can harbor really nasty things.

I also have very low humidity--lower than 30 a lot of the time.  Rosebud also lives in a very arid place.  Hackerman is right.  High humidity sucks and is way harder to deal with.  I would get too uptight with 30% humidity.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 24, 2015)

Got it to 40% by adding cup of water next to them is this safe?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks gang. I'll continue to let the water drain.

For low humidity (if you don't want to use a humidifier) you can put a pan of water in front of your intake. I also put a few giant sponges in the water and stand them up. My intake fan blows right over them.

That helps a little but when the humidity drops below 10-15% I have to use a humidifier.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 24, 2015)

The plants generate their own humidity. i know that sounds stupid but I found that the bigger they got, the less it became a worry.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2015)

Plasma, low humidity is fine.


----------

